# Giant TRINITY- any inputs?



## ericimper (Oct 26, 2005)

HI folks:

a friend of mine is asking for inputs and comments before he buys a Giant Trinity (time trial)-- I havent heard much about it and decided to throw it here. Anyone has experience or reviews of this frame/bike?


eric


----------



## rick222 (May 29, 2005)

My LBS has one comming in next week. He says I can test it if I'd like as I've been a good customer. If I ride it I'll post a full report.


----------



## dtelson (Jul 10, 2006)

*Giant Trinity C 2007*

Yo Fellas, I have two frames in my garage being built up. Sorry to say my roomate and I have yet to ride them but we are getting close to launch day for mine at least. I'm building mine with Vison Tech one piece bars, FSA cranks and charinrings and all dura ace on the rest. I have Reynolds DV-ul wheels. that I love and run Tufos. We have had the frames for about 1 week now and give me another week or so to get it finished and I'll get out here in NJ before it gets too cold out. Stay tuned. Anyhow the bike looks sick and the quality looks fantastic so far.:thumbsup:


----------



## paddlerx (Oct 25, 2004)

*I've got a Trinity in my living room!!*










I recieved mine (the C1) 4 days ago, and its gotten out on a short and cold ride, but long enough to notice some very good things. Coming from an aluminum tt bike, the Trinity is PLUSH, plush like checking the tires for air after going over bridge expansion joints that previously would rattle me. i then questioned its stiffness, so i flipped it over to the 50t and moved the derailleur close to the chain and stood up on an uphill at a fairly low cadence....no rubbing. nice.

the other thing i noticed, aside from a gradual numbing of my extremities, was an absense of noice. the bike moved very very quietly through the air. I'm sure the aero nature of the frame and post help, as do the hidden cables. silence at speed has to be a bonus right?

Giant didn't help the bike with the wheelset that came on it, i'll be switching those out for a rear disc and a 40-60mm carbon front. Also the TT bars are adequate but not inspirational, i'm looking around for a lighter straight set for purely road TT's.

Overall this bike is an amazing value for the product. sadly it'll sit quiet now till probably spring :-(


more pictures over here of it: https://www.donricker.smugmug.com/gallery/2069184

cheers.


----------



## dtelson (Jul 10, 2006)

*Building my Trinity*

OK, it's so nice to spec every single part of my new trinity since I'm building the frame from scratch BUT this sucker is quite custom. THANK YOU DON for all the pics pf your C1. I would have never guessed the stupid hole in the top tube is for the front derailuer cable routing (true right). Also that cable can easily interfere with my areo Vison tech stem with the tear drop headset. Looks like I will stay away from the areo headset lifters made by FSA for these bars. They cover the stupid hole! Hey I bought this as a frame only and it has zero instructions. And it is missing the metal cup that holds the rear derailuer cable as it ducks internal down the rear triangle (the bottom interfaces directly with a capped cable housing but the top does not and needs a piece). Also the initial Giant web site listed quite a few accessories that didn't comewith the frame but hey specs are subject to chage without notice. :mad2: Like after I ordered the frame (LBS was real cool and gave me and my roomate a good deal to cover for Giant) I found out the brakes and bars are not included as originally listed and like last years frame set. But still I am about to cable this thing up and still LOVE it. My rommate and I each have the white and silver one and these things are looking so killer.

Thanks for the pics Don you are a life saver, Dean::thumbsup:


----------

